# blog



## Romans922 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have a new blog and I was wondering of Theological links that I could add to it. I already have some, but what are some others?

Can you guys help out with what you guys think?
http://puritancatastrophe.blogspot.com/


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 31, 2005)

Feel free to add my site, if you wish:

www.dominionandglory.org


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 2, 2005)

cool, anyone else have any good links that I could add?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> cool, anyone else have any good links that I could add?



Hi Andrew -

I'm sure if you went through the member list here you'd get a nice crosssection of Reformed blogs  

Has anyone done that, btw? I know there's a xanga ring of a few posters here, but it would be nice to have a list of everyone's blogs... (I know, I know, don't suggest something without being willing to do it!)

Anyway, I'm sure you could grab a number of good blogs (and links to good sites from those blogs) just by going through folks' posts online here...

I like your blog's format btw.

Todd


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 2, 2005)

I wasn't talking about blogs necessarily, but rather just reformed links that are handy to all of us.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are some links i put on our church website discussion board...

Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics...
http://www.reformed.org/

The Spurgeon Archive...
http://www.spurgeon.org/mainpage.htm

Reformed Christian Theology and Eschatology...
http://members.aol.com/twarren10/

Genevan Institute for Reformed Studies...
http://www.girs.com/

byFaith Online (PCA Web magazine)...
http://www.byfaithonline.com/

A Puritan's Mind...
http://www.apuritansmind.com/

Westminster Confession of Faith with scripture proofs...
http://reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/

Westminster Shorter Catechism...
http://www.opc.org/documents/WSC.html

Westminster Larger Catechism...
http://www.opc.org/documents/WLC.html


----------

